# Have Your Tried the Nosler AccuBond?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

I love Nosler's AccuBond, which I believe is a one of the best all-around bullets there are to choose from.










For starters, the AccuBond is a Ballistic Efficient round with an aerodynamic BC of .509 - enabling more downrange energy on target.










Example:

When comparing a bullet's energy in a 30-06 versus a 300 Win Mag, if you put a premium 180-gr. Nosler AccuBond bullet in a 30-06 at 2,750 fps MV and compare it to a plain jane Winchester 180-gr. Power Point in a 300 Win Mag at 2,960 fps MV, the 30-06 AccuBond will have an amazing 104 ft. lbs more energy at 300 yards: that's right - 2,005 versus 2,001 (Source: Winchester's 2005 Ammo Catalog, p. 10 - 13).

So you see the 180-gr. AccuBond with a BC of .509 easily makes up for and passes the 210 fps velocity advantage the 180-gr. Power Point had because of its much lower BC of only .349.

In this case, the 30-06 180-gr. AccuBond outperforms a 300 Win Mag 180-gr. Power Point at 300 yards.

Moreover, a Nosler Technician recently reported that in comparison to the Hornady InterBond, the AccuBond not only expands more than the InterBond (providing more shock), it also penetrates more by shedding shrapnel along the way to the point where the slightly smaller bullet actually penetrates more than the larger mushroom on the InterBond.

The AccuBond's design took 4 1/2 years in the making.

I like this bullet because it provides excellent expansion and its unique ability to slowly shed weight enables it to penetrate more than the competition, so you get the best of both worlds.

http://www.nosler.com/accubond.html


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I like A-bonds too! They group very well out of my .270 Ruger. Now, I think the cow elk I shot last year probably doesn't like them much. One shot through both lungs at 150 yards and a forty yard dash later, she wound up in my freezer. I might try them on deer if Iowa really has a highpower season this year. Jim


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Note:

As far as penetration with a 180-gr. AccuBond at 2,750 fps MV in a 24" barreled 30-06, Nosler estimates 15" - 19".

A comparable 180-gr. Solid Base bullet will penetrate about 11"-14".

And a comparable 180-gr. Ballistic Tip at 2,750 fps MV in a 24" barreled 30-06, Nosler estimates 10" - 13".


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I lovem I just bought 5 boxes cost me $30.00 per boxs
=cost $150.00 plus 6%=$9.00 =$159.00

30-06 180 grain accra bound bullets


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love them.....but have not had the opp to kill anything yet. They group well in my 7mm Rem Mag. 200 yards little over 3" group with factory ammo. :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as bonded core bullets goes the Accubond from nosler has reatained the amount of wieght out of all newer bonded bulletsbut have also expanded quite violently. I have used tham on paper and found them to be accurate. But for my money I will shoot the Swift Scirocco or the Hornady Interbond. Swift is more exspencive but not by much and I have better luck with Hornady in the past and they are less exspencive. Have shot many deer with the Swift and had all drop and flops thus far.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

When,I was looking at loading the best deer round for my 270 win I tried a lot of them.I had other supposed great bullets either not group well,or blow up on shoulder blades.I went to the accu bond and have had 1/2-3/4" groups,as well as zero failures.I have shot 3 deer through both shoulders leaving an exit wound(you want this for trailing).I will stick with the accu bonds.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

A Nosler Technician recently reported that in comparison to the Hornady InterBond, the AccuBond not only expands more than the InterBond (providing more shock), it also penetrates more by shedding shrapnel along the way to the point where the slightly smaller bullet actually penetrates more than the larger mushroom on the InterBond.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like the techs ot Nosler have come up with some good ones. If it expands more quickly, sheds wieght faster(shrapnal), and ends up a small penatrating projectile that sounds alot like parition advertisements to me. Again for me if a doesn't retain wiehgt and is prone violent expansion then it won't penatrate. I will conceede that we are realy spliting hairs on the difference between the Accubond and Interbond both are topshelf bullets.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The Accubonds are very accurate in my .270 Wby Mag. Much more so than factory loads. No big game yet, but they make prairie dogs jump ten feet in the air! Good shooting, Burl


----------

